
Learnings 2017 (by an anonymous account “Introvert Founder”) - joddystreet
https://medium.com/@introvert_found/learnings-2017-a8cb700566ae
======
joddystreet
80 some learnings from 2017 about being better self, building product,
building a startup.

A few that I loved and that rhymes with me -

18\. The definition of a good team is — a team where you can blindly trust the
next person. Having technical skills, having social skills, having network and
connection, these are the skills that can be developed, but the trust is a
tough one. 19\. Simple (is better than) Complex. Fast (is better than) Slow.
Transparent (is better than) Opaque. 29\. Be driven for new ways to solve a
problem. 30\. Be ready to jump in and figure it out. 31\. Trust! 39\. Don’t
give up, take a deep breath, sleep, rethink.

80\. Focus

Short and Interesting read.

